# Updated pics of my evil children



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Satan:


















Boo (my daughter named him):


















I redecorated the tank:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

6" Satan killed your 12" pleco - that son of a Bitch


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I know man. I didn't think he could kill a pleco that big. I guess I underestimated him.

I got him (pleco) from some people at a restaraunt. They had him in a tiny tank and he couldn't turn around. I figured if he could survive with my Flowerhorn then he'd at least have enough room to swim around. All the owners of the restaraunt wanted was another fish that doesn't get big, so I got em a Con.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great looking tank









How is the temperment of the brandtii?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Kickass FlowerHorn

I forgot I wanted to get one


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful fish....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Massive cool.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that is one bad ass tank


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Im sure you had thoughts of what can happen if the divider fails, or one fish gets to the other space.







Let get ready to rumble.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

sicklid-holic said:


> Im sure you had thoughts of what can happen if the divider fails, or one fish gets to the other space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a nasty fight, not sure who the victor would be, either.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I love that brandtii, can't wait to see him grow. Nice set-up


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

waspride said:


> great looking tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think of him as intelligent. He'll hang out in his corner alot, but when he sees food he goes nuts. He'll also attack me through the glass when he's excited.

Honestly I'm not sure who would win if they got past the divider. I'd like to think the Brantii would, but my FH is mean as hell.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Satan:
> I redecorated the tank:
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the tank and both fishesm but this tank on the carpet it sux... u got to be very carefull because with the water drops this carpet will be a mess soon

Loved the Piranha!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice... Add more pics of your Brandtii please


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> Nice... Add more pics of your Brandtii please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command.

(I'll work on getting somemore up, but it's a pain with AOhelL.)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

DempseyDude said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Satan:
> ...


Thats why you can get your carpets cleaned or just like get a paper towel and sop up the water...

Sweet lookin Crib for da FH / Brandtii!!!
Cant wait till you post more pix of dat brandtii!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i like that flowerhorn man. nice brandti too.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

New pics (Too many to add to the original post) :























































Finally, the Odd Couple:
The Brantii is actually about .5" longer than the FH, but it's hard to see in this pic.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty cool man, that tank looks long as hell


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

I loved the sand, nice decoration....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DempseyDude said:


> I loved the sand, nice decoration....
> [snapback]1038916[/snapback]​


I loved it at first, but now it's getting everywhere. When I do waterchanges it gets on top of my tank and scratches it. And unless I have my powerhead at the top of the tank, it pushes the sand everywhere.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice FH you got there.

it took out a 12 inch pleco??? holy crap, i thought my little one was rowdy.

ive already had my FH figure out the divider twice, and escape in with my RBPs.

nice lookin tank. i like how long it is.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

So nice...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> nice FH you got there.
> 
> it took out a 12 inch pleco??? holy crap, i thought my little one was rowdy.
> 
> ...


I was surprised that he killed my plec too. He ripped all the scales/armor off.







That was my wifes' favorite fish.

I hope he doesn't get past the divider. It's touching all the sides of the tank and has a base, but he rams it once and a while. It should hold till he's really big, then I'll give him his own 75g.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Healthy looking fish and I like the way the sand looks in the pics


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish...great pix


----------

